# Stand for a 55 gallon tank



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

So a 55 gallon tank is 48" across the glass, right (apologies to those from metric countries - that is approx 1200mm). BUT... with the plastic extrusion around the bottom mine comes to 48 5/16". The footprint of the stand has to be this plus some clearance.

This is a pain in the behind because plywood and various lengths of board come in 2 and 4 foot lengths. 

I am making a stand at the moment and the frame was the usual 2x4 thing, but now I am trying to work out how to clad the frame and how to mount 2 doors, and I want it to be stained oak on the outside, but I'm finding that the size is most inconvenient!


----------



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

Here are some ideas, i made this for a 90 gallon. 
First stand ive ever built by the way.


















































FInished










The only flaw in the entire thing is that there is a run at the top right on the front panel. 
This run can only be seen at eye level. 
I only first noticed it when i took that specific picture.


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

That's a nice job. What did you make your doors out of? What kind of plywood did you use? I'm surprised you have no more uprights for a 90 gallon. I have two in the middle of mine but it will probably hold up a truck.

I'm a little pissed at the moment because I bought two lengths of red oak to do the trim around the top, miter cut them to the dimensions I had worked out with my ProEngineer 3D model and was all pleased with my handiwork. Now I found out today the length is about 1/8" short I started with an _outside dimension_ and cut in at 45 from there. The board was a little thicker than my computer model so the 45 degree cut makes it smaller inside.

But! Writing that out I just realized I can salvage that wood by putting the inside surface through a jointer. If I take 1/8 off the inside it will make it longer on that surface! I always wanted to use a jointer now here's my chance.


----------



## wlyons9856 (Apr 14, 2010)

Here's one I made for a 75-90 as well!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I need ideals for a double stacker 55g. one tank on top one tank on the bottom. how much do you guys/ ladies think it will cost me in wood to build one?


----------

